
New Bain Study: Amazon as Trustworthy as Banks - gajju3588
http://www.bain.com/publications/articles/bankings-amazon-moment.aspx
======
Finnucane
"Amazon as Trustworthy as Banks"

"Wells Fargo's fake-account scandal leads to credit downgrade"

"HSBC spared further US money laundering sanctions as it battles to clean up
its act"

"Rabobank has been fined $369 million by the U.S. government after admitting
it handled millions in illicit funds"

Well, okay then.

